
Trump Knows You Better Than You Know Yourself - telotortium
https://antidotezine.com/2017/01/22/trump-knows-you/
======
slitaz
The first line of defence against Facebook mining is not to run FB apps
(because they can harvest your likes).

But is it possible for an app to retrieve the likes of a user's friends?

------
slitaz
If psychometric analysis is so good, it did not matter whether the Russians
hacked or not the DNC.

